# Frustration.



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

We got a letter from the vet stating that Ember was late for her last booster therefore we had to give her the shot again, and then the two boosters for Parvo/Disdemper (Not sure if I spelled that right) and something doesn't seem right about that. Is that really necessary?

We can't afford another stinking vet bill ATM, since mom's check is the last before my birthday and she just has to go and get me tons of stuff when she already got me a rabbit early. I don't need anything except maybe a new video game for my Wii (Already finished all mine) or something. 

Back on topic, I'm a bit frustrated with the vet. Instead of reminding us BEFORE she had to get it, they sent it about a week AFTER and said we were late. :foxes15:

That ticks me off a bit- they should send reminders "Hey, your dog needs so and so vaccination/treatment/etc on (insert date here) We are sending this as a reminder" That's what they should send.

And it was due on 5/15... What? We went there 5/15 for a shot Animal Control didn't giver her when she was spayed. They didn't say she needed boosters on that shot as well! :foxes15:

I think it's an on-purpose "You're late" thing for the money... which we don't have.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

find a new vet how old is your chi you don't need to overvaccinate your dog when she already has had all her previous shots mine only are getting the rabies shot ever three years since its required by law.i am no longer give them the parvo distemper shot even if they say they need it ever year or three .You can always get titer test from a vet that does it.

Titer Testing | Truth4Dogs


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sure there is an app for that reminders , you can put in the vaccinations that you want her to have and get a reminder on your phone before hand if you put it in that way. I guess the vet thinks people keep track of it and if they don't show up or ring for appointment then they send out the "missed" card. I keep the medical stuff in a folder and then go over what is to be done--or NOT done--for the next visit so that I can plan.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

After a long talk with the vet mom said the vets made a mistake, and they had been all mad because we were telling them they should have told us and they FINALLY Checked their records and we HAD gotten her the shot.

... See, they should pay more attention, it seems.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

8*I get little reminder cards in the mail. Why would she need two distemper/parvo boosters? Only one is necessary for a booster. *


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Check what immunizations are required in your state.

Mine got puppy injections (8, 12, 16 weeks) and then rabies at 6-8 months. That is it.

They will get titered or rabies 3 year injections from now on and nothing else. No "boosters" and since they are not able to be boarded, no bordatella.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just got similar reminders for Odie. They sent three separately! One for DA2LPP, Rabies, and Bordetella. I'm going to talk to them about all of them, and discuss our lifestyle to see what she actually needs. I'm thinking just rabies.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i never get reminders so when animal control asked for the rabies certificate the license tag had expired and i had to pay a fine.i told them but they did not care.


----------

